#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Tamil Nadu Government Scholarships

## Calvin Brave

Hello all,

Getting  a scholarship in Tamil Nadu, India's southernmost state, is not  entirely difficult since the national government subsidizes a majority  of their offerings. Most of the scholarships are geared toward minority  students of either Muslim or Christian background, however, and you need  to know if you qualify before applying. Scholarships are offered for  three education levels, including pre-matric, post-matric and Merit cum  Means.                                  

Getting a scholarship in Tamil Nadu, India's southernmost state, is not entirely difficult since the national government subsidizes a majority of their offerings. Most of the scholarships are geared toward minority students of either Muslim or Christian background, however, and you need to know if you qualify before applying. Scholarships are offered for three education levels, including pre-matric, post-matric and Merit cum Means.

The pre-matriculated scholarships are awarded to minority students, both girls and boys. You must be studying from the sixth to tenth standard grade level and secure a minimum of 50 percent on the previous year's final examination to qualify. The student who receives this scholarship has admission fees paid up to the maximum of 500 rupees per annum. Tuition fees are also covered for up to 3,500 rupees per annum.


Thanks and Regards
Calvin Brave


 

 Foundation For Excellence





  Similar Threads: Australian Government Invites Applications for Australian Development Scholarships 20 Applications invited for Romanian Government Scholarships 2013 by Romanian State, Rom Tamil Nadu Government Scholarships List of Government Universities in Australia - Government Universities in Australia

----------

